
Show HN: Woe – A concatenative language inspired by Joy - sctb
https://github.com/sctb/woe/
======
sctb
I'm posting this old project for curiosity's sake. The repository offers no
help at all to understand what's going on, but I'm happy to respond to any
question I can remember the answer to!

The language is semantically inspired by Joy and Lisp, but with more of a
Factor (and Forth) feel. It's written in Whitney-style C, which I'm sure many
will object to. But like, here's the GC:

    
    
      Z V gc(E e){
        S r;N t;H h,o;e->g=1;o=e->dh;e->dh=h=nh(e->dh->s);r=h->d;
        cp(e,1,&e->d);cp(e,1,&e->c); /* roots  */
        while(r<(h->d+h->u)){        /* cheney */
          t=(N)r;if(t->t==N_Q){cp(e,1,&t->v.q);}cp(e,1,&t->n);r+=ln(t);
        }e->g=0;free(o->d);free(o);
      }

~~~
fiatjaf
That's horrible.

But I can grasp some beauty in the ugliness already.

